# Sugarbush - March 22 - 24th potential AZ gathering



## Nick (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey guys, 

Putting some feelers out there for any interest in an AZ gathering March 22nd - 24th at Sugarbush. (Fri - Sun). 

Getting some group rate quotes right now, what I'm seeing at the Sugarbush Inn if we can fill it up is somewhere between $160 (for a full quad room) to $180 (for a double) up to $280 if you fly solo in a room.

That's for Fri & Sat night lodging + Sat & Sun lift passes. 

I think we would need at least 20 reservations to get in. 

Thoughts? Let me know if you guys are interested, am pursuing this now.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 12, 2013)

i'd be interested.     not to sound "greedy" but that time of year Mr Ellen might be closed and they run the cat skiing thing, that would be a cool adventure to add to the weekend (extra cost of course).


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 12, 2013)

Nick said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Putting some feelers out there for any interest in an AZ gathering March 22nd - 24th at Sugarbush. (Fri - Sun).
> 
> ...



Is that price per person, or per room?


----------



## Nick (Feb 12, 2013)

Per person. 

Sat + Sun lift pass is around $70. Rooms are from $110 to $180 per night depending on single or quad, at the Sugarbush Inn.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 12, 2013)

I will do this and make it 3 days because I also have an MRG voucher. 

I really would prefer if Ellen was open but I know there is no controlling that. Then again, that could turn out to be another snowfall weekend.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes hopefully I have my tax money by then.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 12, 2013)

Im likely going to be at sugarbush that Friday so could share some runs.     All set on lodging though.     Addl mini meet ups to get in on group lodging is a good idea!


----------



## octopus (Feb 12, 2013)

interested


----------



## reefer (Feb 13, 2013)

I'll most likely be skiing Sugarbush Friday the 22nd regardless. Keep us posted.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 13, 2013)

This is a distinct possibility, I have a SB weekday, and three MRG vouchers. Maybe I'll take the week before, or after, off. Scotty, do you want to ski MRG along with the weekend at SB? We could do two days at MRG, and the weekend with the gang at SB. Nick, is there a chance of getting any discount on extended lodging at SB?


----------



## JimG. (Feb 13, 2013)

Cornhead, somehow I did not get to meet you this past weekend, and I'd enjoy skiing with Scotty too.

Hope we can all make this happen.


----------



## HowieT2 (Feb 13, 2013)

i'll be there.


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> This is a distinct possibility, I have a SB weekday, and three MRG vouchers. Maybe I'll take the week before, or after, off. Scotty, do you want to ski MRG along with the weekend at SB? We could do two days at MRG, and the weekend with the gang at SB. Nick, is there a chance of getting any discount on extended lodging at SB?



I'm betting the room rate would be the same if you threw in a Thursday night for example. So an extra $110 for a double, ($55 per person, appx)


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2013)

Definitely interested.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 13, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> This is a distinct possibility, I have a SB weekday, and three MRG vouchers. Maybe I'll take the week before, or after, off. Scotty, do you want to ski MRG along with the weekend at SB? We could do two days at MRG, and the weekend with the gang at SB. Nick, is there a chance of getting any discount on extended lodging at SB?


Sure I do one day at Mad River, and two at the Bush.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 13, 2013)

JimG. said:


> Cornhead, somehow I did not get to meet you this past weekend, and I'd enjoy skiing with Scotty too.
> 
> Hope we can all make this happen.


Sorry we didn't meet either, I wasn't staying at the Loaf, Mountain View Inn, I have no friends, and had to fly solo. :wink: I skied mostly with BackLoafRiver, Friday and Saturday. I did ski a few runs with reefer, double eject, boarder patrol, and another member whose handle escapes me, sorry. The only appearance I made with the group, was the Widowmaker Saturday after the lifts stopped turning. I don't drink anymore, so the bar scene has little appeal to me, "safety meetings", on the other hand, I still enjoy. :wink:


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 13, 2013)

JimG. said:


> Cornhead, somehow I did not get to meet you this past weekend, and I'd enjoy skiing with Scotty too.
> 
> Hope we can all make this happen.



I look foward to skiing with you to Jim.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 13, 2013)

I'll be in Utah this weekend. Have fun!


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 13, 2013)

I'll be around that weekend but because it's my home mountain I don't need lodging or lift tickets


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2013)

well if you are there would still be fun to get some turns. 

I think we need 20 res. minimum to get this going. As long as we think we can hit that I can start opening it up.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Feb 13, 2013)

I'd be interested just need to see if my Utah trip is happening.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 13, 2013)

I would probably be interested in coming up for a day, especially if Mt. Ellen is still open with spring rates.

Doesn't really help you with the reaching the 20 though.  Sorry.


----------



## teleo (Feb 13, 2013)

I'll be there.  Home mtn, so can't help with 20.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2013)

I think my cousin might want to, does he half join A zone?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 14, 2013)

Very interested in this...I also would make it a 3 day trip and hit MRG.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> Very interested in this...I also would make it a 3 day trip and hit MRG.



You should, that what I want to do on Friday.


----------



## Nick (Feb 14, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I think my cousin might want to, does he half join A zone?



Probably not for this one; my main goal is to fill the hotel so I don't get stuck footing the bill :lol:


----------



## shadyjay (Feb 14, 2013)

Mt Ellen usually isn't scheduled to close for the season until the last Sunday in March, so this year that would be March 31.  So the weekend before, you guys should be all set with both mountains... weather permitting, of course!


----------



## JimG. (Feb 15, 2013)

Nick said:


> Probably not for this one; my main goal is to fill the hotel so I don't get stuck footing the bill :lol:



Put me down for 2...I'll bring either Mike or James with me, maybe both.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 15, 2013)

Nick said:


> Probably not for this one; my main goal is to fill the hotel so I don't get stuck footing the bill :lol:



If you're footing the bill I'm sure it'll be filled up!


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 15, 2013)

Lodging now booked and my plans are set:
Friday 3/22    Sugarbush
Saturday 3/23   MRG

I'll keep an eye on this thread to see if you guys get together for some turns.


----------



## Nick (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey guys, 

The 22nd only has 11 rooms availble. the 29th has 20+ rooms. Does the 29th work for you guys too? If so; then I can get you guys promo codes soon and you can start making reservations and I"ll start spreading the word a little heavier.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 15, 2013)

Nick said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> The 22nd only has 11 rooms availble. the 29th has 20+ rooms. Does the 29th work for you guys too? If so; then I can get you guys promo codes soon and you can start making reservations and I"ll start spreading the word a little heavier.



29th and I might be in. Add some special ski school rates for little kids?


----------



## JimG. (Feb 15, 2013)

I'd prefer the 22nd, but if the 29th works better then I'm in.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 15, 2013)

Still works.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 15, 2013)

The weekend of the 29th is Easter. Is it pushing things to far to move it to the first weekend in April?


----------



## JimG. (Feb 15, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> The weekend of the 29th is Easter. Is it pushing things to far to move it to the first weekend in April?



Easter weekend won't work for me...I'm back to the 22nd as the weekend to go.


----------



## Nick (Feb 15, 2013)

Ahh crap didn't realize that was easter


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 15, 2013)

I could do April ... 22nd I'll be in Utah.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh man...Yeah Easter wont work for me as well...Can't they just put us in the clay brook for the same price :razz:


----------



## Nick (Feb 15, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> Oh man...Yeah Easter wont work for me as well...Can't they just put us in the clay brook for the same price :razz:




Actualy I'm askin now bout condos  

I would prefer the 22nd if it's open.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 16, 2013)

Funny, since I'm probably the only one who Easter weekend would actually be better, since I'll already be in NH.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2013)

Are both weekends still on?


----------



## Nick (Feb 17, 2013)

Waiting to confirm tomorrow morning with Sugarbush


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2013)

Nick said:


> Waiting to confirm tomorrow morning with Sugarbush



Okay, thanks Nice!


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 17, 2013)

I'd like to meet up & ski with you if I'm healed up by then. That's a big question mark right now. It would be nice to put faces to names. Sorry I won't be able to help you with reaching 20. I already have 3 tickets to Sugarbush paid for that I might not be able to use due to injury & my ski club lodge is within easy driving distance.


----------



## Nick (Feb 17, 2013)

I think we are OK actually. They are going to give us a promo code to use so I dont' need to put down the deposit. If we have 5 or 20, it works.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 17, 2013)

Awesome... Hope this can build as the years go on.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> Awesome... Hope this can build as the years go on.



I agree let's make doing the Bush every year, I think most people on here will love Bush.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 17, 2013)

Ugh!  Already booked at the Loaf for a 3-day weekend.  I'm really out of sync this year.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 18, 2013)

Are the dates finalized?


----------



## Nick (Feb 18, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Are the dates finalized?



Just waiting on confirm from the lodging rep. 

Here's the issue : the 22nd only has 11 Sugarloaf Inn rooms left, and a handful of condos (which are more .. like $170 a night or something). 

The 29th is open but it's easter weekend and I'm out then. 

The weekend after THAT is also an option (Apr 6-7), but the Inn is closed for the year so everyone would need condos (more $$). 

I'm pushing for the 22nd now to just fill out what we have available. If others want to go and want to book alternative lodging we can still get in on pass deals for that weekend.


----------



## Nick (Feb 18, 2013)

Confirmed. See this thread for all the details --> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/118852-Sugarbush-March-22nd-24th-AlpineZone-Gathering


----------

